# what type of backback fogger/mister for mosquitos/ticks?



## jackallis (Apr 15, 2019)

wondering what type/company fogger/mister are you using to kill ticks/moquitos?


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

I think I'd go with a backpack sprayer for the ticks, spraying the ground and foliage.

The mosquitoes...I think you can achieve 80%+ with a pump sprayer that you can with a gas mister. But the gas mister gets it done in a fraction the time.

I own the innova 8xx something or other. It works great but I had to replace the carb with one 40% the original bore to get it to run right, but it finally does. Customer support was nothing. I regret not spending the extra $200 for the stihl.

But it is effective


----------



## Overtaxed (May 9, 2021)

I have a Stihl SR450. It's a beast of a machine, I've had it for ~10 years and it's never given me a minute of trouble. Very nice, and it gets the chemical out and fast. I typically spray Bifen and fungicide with it (for my garden and ornamental trees). It gets it done in a hurry!

Today, I'd probably buy the SR200 instead, the 450 is really overkill for what I need; and I'm dealing with dozens of acres that I spray. That said, if you want the absolute biggest and baddest, I believe the SR450 is still it. It's a really nice machine; I've probably sprayed close to 1000 gallons through it and haven't changed anything but the spark plug.


----------



## tlfal (Apr 24, 2018)

Saint Louisan said:


> I think I'd go with a backpack sprayer for the ticks, spraying the ground and foliage.
> 
> The mosquitoes...I think you can achieve 80%+ with a pump sprayer that you can with a gas mister. But the gas mister gets it done in a fraction the time.
> 
> ...


i just got the same 868. why did you change the carb? do you have a link to which one you got?


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

It would only run when choked and was extremely sluggish when throttled up. I tried everything and figured it would just be easier to swap the part.

I searched ebay and found a carb for mopeds that looked like it would fit. When it arrived I immediately noticed that the throat of the carb was 1/2 the size of the oem part.

Started on the first pull and is running better than it ever had.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Just checked my account and it was a jiffy ice auger carb #4082


----------



## tlfal (Apr 24, 2018)

Saint Louisan said:


> It would only run when choked and was extremely sluggish when throttled up. I tried everything and figured it would just be easier to swap the part.
> 
> I searched ebay and found a carb for mopeds that looked like it would fit. When it arrived I immediately noticed that the throat of the carb was 1/2 the size of the oem part.
> 
> Started on the first pull and is running better than it ever had.


Thank you. I noticed intermitent slugginesh when throttling up. Doesn't happen all the time, but annoying when it does.

How hard is the swap?


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Easy peasy

2 small fuel lines and 2 bolts

If you'd like I could measure the diameter of the old (oem) carb.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Easy peasy

2 small fuel lines and 2 bolts

If you'd like I could measure the diameter of the old (oem) carb.


----------



## tlfal (Apr 24, 2018)

Thank you .no need. I think I found the one you bought


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

What about the electric mister/foggers from Ryobi? Anybody have any experience with those?


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm on my second season wit the Invatec Italia 868. There is a carb adjustment, i've never attempted it. Sounds easy enough but I haven't done it.

Things I like? it blows the spray pretty high in my trees. It was 2-300 less than other powerful misters. I prime it, choke it, pull it and it starts in one easy pull for me even after sitting all winter ( I do put stabil in before storage).

Things I'm not crazy about. It's fairly loud. I guess they probably are all, that's 2stroke stuff. all my other handhelds and most of my chainsaws are now battery so I kind of like things quiet.

and the throttle, it does bog if I just trigger it all the way. So maybe a carb adjustment would help. But then it starts so dang easy for me, I don't want to mess with anything. But i've found I kind of trigger the throttle in stages, 1,2,3 and let er rip. partial squeeze, bigger squeeze, full squeeze and blast into the top canopy of my trees. Works for me, so i haven't found a reason to mess with it.


----------



## tlfal (Apr 24, 2018)

Thats pretty much what I ended up doing. a bit annoying but i got used to it.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

I ordered the one from mister duster this year

Works great!

https://www.misterduster.com/mistblower_duster_p/868.htm

Bugs were bad in the spring hit it twice in a couple weeks and they've been amazing since. Just noticed last night at dusk they're picking up again so I'll prob hit it again.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I've actually had the following for a couple of years and just got around to trying it out this summer. I can't believe how well this works and no I am in no way affiliated with them.

https://mosquitosnipersystem.com/


----------

